# What have you bought lately?



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Just wondering what you've all been buying lately? I've been on a bit of a spree lol!

Auto Smart Rep:

- 5L G101
- 5L Duet (I'm amazed how good this is!)
- 5L Tardis
- Sample of Fallout Remover

Bought used (from ShowShine):

- Kranzle K7
- Kranzle HD Lance
- 2L Wolf's Decon Gel
- 500ml IronX
- 5L G101

Waxamomo:

- Meguiar's DA Microfibre Correction Compound - 473ml
- Optimum Car Wax
- 2xChemical Guy's Hex-Logic - Orange 4"
- Meguiar's DA Microfibre Finishing Pad 3" - Twin Pack
- Wolf's Chemicals WO-1N Tyre and Trim Dressing - 1 Litre
- Meguiar's DA Microfibre Finishing Pad 5" - Twin Pack
- Chemical Guy's Blacklight Hybrid 16oz
- Meguiar's DA Microfibre Finishing Wax - 473ml
- Meguiar's DA Microfibre Cutting Pad 5" - Twin Pack
- 2x 3M Blue Finishing Pad - 75mm

Elite Car Care:

- CarPro IronX - Highly Effective Surface Cleaner - 1 Litre
- Meguiars M205 Ultra Finishing Polish - 237ml 8oz
- 3M Perfect-it III High Gloss Polishing Pad Yellow 150mm
- CarPro Swirl Free Wool Wash Mitt
- Elite Ultra Plush Deep Pile Drying Towel
- 3 x Terry Applicator Pads (twin pack)
- Wolf's Chemicals Nano Rim Sealant (Rim Shield) - 150ml
- Surfex HD All Purpose Cleaner/Degreaser - 5 litre
- Bilt Hamber AutoFoam
- #00 Very Fine Steel Wire Wool ()
- Elite 250ml Superfine Mist Spray Bottles - Triple Pack
- Sonus Foam Applicator Pads
- 2 x Terry Applicator Pads (twin pack)
- Wolf's Chemicals Nano Paint Sealant (Body Wrap) - 150ml
- Meguiar's DA Microfibre Cutting Disc 3" - Pack of Two
- 3x BH Medium Clay
- Optimum Opti Coat

Clean Your Car:

- Auto Finesse - Revive Trim Dressing
- Auto Finesse Crystal 500ml
- Gtechniq G1
- Gtechniq C5
- Gtechniq C4
- Gtechniq C2
- Gtechniq shampoo
- Prima Amigo

That all should hopefully keep me going for a bit! I need to start buying bulk IronX as I'm getting through far too much, but I'm pretty happy with my collection now! Reviews on my new additions coming soon.

Used C2 again today for the first time in ages and absolutely loved the stuff!

Is there anything else new out I may have missed and is worth a try?

Clearout coming soon...  lol!

Russ.


----------



## mdswente (Sep 24, 2010)

Nowhere near as much as that but I can tell you that my baskets are filled with twice the amount. Just waiting until the twitch in my finger clicks BUY!!!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

mdswente said:


> Nowhere near as much as that but I can tell you that my baskets are filled with twice the amount. Just waiting until the twitch in my finger clicks BUY!!!


DOOO ITTTT :argie:


----------



## mdswente (Sep 24, 2010)

The topic should of been....'When was the day?'

...you spent more on cleaning products than you did on your car.

I think that day must be coming pretty close.


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

Russ!!! Have you got one of those money tree's in your back garden  :argie:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

dubber said:


> Russ!!! Have you got one of those money tree's in your back garden  :argie:


I did have, but it's just been chopped down  I'm poor now.


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Just bought some Permanon :thumb:


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

RussZS said:


> I did have, but it's just been chopped down  I'm poor now.


:lol::lol:


----------



## Lewisredfern001 (Apr 21, 2011)

I got some wheel woolies and 3m spot pads from polished bliss. Awaking my autosmart rep to come round to purchase some 5ltr items. 

Also want the complete auto finesse range but haven't committed yet!!


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

I can't remember all that I have bought lately!


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Wow Russ, thats some serious collection there, i would love to own that collection.


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Good buying there Russ 

ive bought some used BOS from the for sale section and thats it lately.

Im selling more than buying these days and im gonna put my dodo colection(well most of it,lol) up for sale when i can bring myself to do it


----------



## aspar (Oct 21, 2011)

Just bought Dodo's Light Fantastic, Born Slippy and Gtechniq's C4. The LF is my first non-liquid wax, curious to see what's it like to use compared to the previous ones I've used. Will be doing my light correction/winter protection detail tomorrow, can't wait! :buffer:


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

A 17-40 f4L :argie:


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

Your just missing some nice big bottles of Permanon Russ


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Hey Russ, you forgot about your tyres, suspension, brakes and 'Speed' waxes. :lol:

Alan W


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Very nice collection there Russ :thumb:

Just got 2 cans of 3M glass cleaner and the 3M shampoo from Amazon

Happy detailing mate


----------



## Eric the Red (Sep 14, 2010)

Citrus wash and gloss
Surfex
Megs Bottles
App pads
Prima Amigo
all from shiny towers

also nilfisk p/w (argos)
Free sample set from Permanon

Will be getting BH Finis wax, new mitt and towel and maybe C2
Also want a QD but not sure which 1


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Alan W said:


> Hey Russ, you forgot about your tyres, suspension, brakes and 'Speed' waxes. :lol:
> 
> Alan W


Alan it turned up today!!

Assume it was the 2nd one, I'll check the date


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Waxamomo said:


> Your just missing some nice big bottles of Permanon Russ


Lol... go on then 

What do I need?

When is Sun Gun back in?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Alan W said:


> Hey Russ, you forgot about your tyres, suspension, brakes and 'Speed' waxes. :lol:
> 
> Alan W


and Macbook Air and NEXC3


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm...

tardis
G101
brisk
bubblegum air freshener x 8
tornador gun
Wolf's BW, shampoo and glass
Clearkote white glaze

eh, I think that is everything detailing related.....

:thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I have a Clio 197 in white tomorrow, so needed to stock up on the old IronX and a magazine photoshoot on Sunday, not sure what I'll be doing for that yet though... then an R26.R in the week next week sometime - busy times!


----------



## dann2707 (Mar 25, 2011)

Some tyre shine and an upholstry brush from the poundshop!


----------



## Mattey h (Apr 19, 2011)

Road tax and insurance for my Lexus, a large tin of colly 476, a £2.50 alloy wheel brush and 2 packs of microfibres from asda.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

RussZS said:


> I have a Clio 197 in white tomorrow, so needed to stock up on the old IronX and a magazine photoshoot on Sunday, not sure what I'll be doing for that yet though... then an R26.R in the week next week sometime - *busy times!*


..and lots of extra disposable income for detailing and moddin' goodies! :lol:

Alan W


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Gtechniq C2 for winter detailing.

Sinn 556 watch for timekeeping!


----------



## Claireeyy (Jul 20, 2009)

I recently bought Wolf De-Ironiser & Megs wheel brightner. bother are great


----------



## Juzza (May 9, 2011)

Just received my order from Autobrite/local supplier:

EZ Detail brush
Very Cherry Non Acidic wheel cleaner
3x PB DMT
4x Bottles and chemical resistant sprayers
Set of 5 Swissvax styles detailing brushes
Meguiars APC
Meguiars Lambswool wash mitt

Why does my list keep on getting bigger quicker than I can afford to buy them!Oh well, not long until christmas


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

RussZS said:


> and Macbook Air and NEXC3


and You need to add S3 brakes on top of that lol


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Detailing wise, nothing for a good while.... But I'm about out of a fair few 5litre products..

Out side of detailing, a new watch, little treat for myself pre holiday. 

PaulN


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

and some razors! :lol:


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

RussZS said:


> Lol... go on then
> 
> What do I need?
> 
> When is Sun Gun back in?


Hopefully Tuesday/Wednesday, will double check Monday :thumb:

Have you tried out all the Permanon samples? What did you think?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Waxamomo said:


> Hopefully Tuesday/Wednesday, will double check Monday :thumb:
> 
> Have you tried out all the Permanon samples? What did you think?


I forgot to order one lol! Shall I get that first and take it from there?


----------



## zsdom (Aug 30, 2011)

Lots


----------



## centenary (Sep 5, 2010)

Bought some werkstat gear for the new arctic white Z4.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

today 
hazsafe
5 interior spounges
3x25ltr pummp dispencers3x5ltr type
sardine brush
stardust
brisk foam
2 glass mf's
yesterday 
5ltr g101
5ltr ultra mousse
5ltr


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Detailing - Nanolex Premium glass cleaner & Nanolex Urban glass sealant.
Car - KW V1 Coilovers, full service incl leads n coil pack. Porsche Teledials which are being refurbed just now. 

Thats my lot though as our wee man is due in March.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

chrisc said:


> today
> hazsafe
> 5 interior spounges
> 3x25ltr pummp dispencers3x5ltr type
> ...


Did you have a good day at AS?


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

I haven't bought anything for a while now and I'll wait to the things I have are run right down before I start looking for replacements; I will be trying new products when my current products run low and I always enjoy deciding which product to try out next.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

superb and the stuff we got mugs hats pens de icer autosmart retail pack etc they I think have gave us more than we paid.Started at 9am went about 5.45pm.We even had a raffle russ.Worth every penny and more


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Nice one! I'll try and nick some of that off Lee


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

He got plenty today russ i think we all did off the rep.Then we got even more in the raffle it was great


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Have spent loads lately thanks to visiting lots of threads from a member called Russ he keeping showing excellently finished cars and i keep on thinking i need that as well LOL

AF Citrus, Rejuvinate, Crystal, Triple, Revive
Megs APC, Degreaser, Last Touch, Endurance Tyre Gel, Interior Brush, Detail Brush
Autobrite Magifoam
Iron x , Wolfs Decon Gel,Tardis
Permanon Sample GB + 100ml Supershine Brillant
Bilt Hamber Med clay
Sfx foam pads , lake county application pad , I4detailing pad
EZ Large & Small brush
10 Gallon pump dispensers
3 150ml mist spray bottles
I4detailing Urber drying cloth
Asda Big drying cloth for wheels
Autobrite Underbody lance & HD snow Foamer
Aerospace 303, 6 envy brushes, Swisswax interior brush
8 Chemical triggers , New twin halegon lights, Vikan long reach arch brush
PB NLD, and some Eurow Shag pile MF 3, Euro Detailer MF 36 pack

Russ you need to start using disclaimers on your threads please don't open as can damage your wealth LOL well i don't drink a lot or smoke and good hoby but expensive

Also thanks to Autobrite, Pollished Bliss , Permanon, I4Detailing, Auto Finesse, and a few others for helping spend it very easily with great service


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> and some razors! :lol:


Lol they don't really count though.... eBay stuff isn't proper buying!

Get your packing done anyway!


----------



## b9rgo1234 (May 3, 2009)

5ltrs of Wolfs Deironizer,
CG microfibre wash
and DaveB sorted me out with these









370mm :thumb:

Next on the shopping list is a K7 since my Karcher is on its last legs :wall:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

They make my brakes look pathetic lol! WOW! V jealous!! You need them though for your beast! What do you have on the rear?


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I have bought some Wolf's Nano Wheel cleaner and some Deironizer. Carpro IronX 500ml refill 250ml+500ml IronX Paste, So2Pure, Erazer,CQuartz. 
Dodo Tyre Mania
Valetpro Dyonsus? Tyre gel

Thats it for me for the moment but who knows what next week brings


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I need to stop now tbh, I have no room left!

I've not bought any new wax for ages... telling times, definitely preferring sealants lately.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

G101 and a few bits and bobs, needed a few new applicators as my old ones were getting tired. Quite happy with my collection really, and super impressed with G101. I am also hugely into my sealants - they are just so much better.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

You got the new formula 101 mate? It's really, really good stuff. Aside from real gunky grease, it's unbeatable, especially for the money!


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm not sure if I do have the new version or not - I purchased it from PB about a week ago. It really is unbeatable - it took off literally 2 years of weekly tyre dressing and brown stains on tyres in one application. The run off was a thick black/brown colour - it was horrible!

Nice and foamy when you work it with a brush which is what I like - alongside wheel cleaners - can't stand when they don't foam up as like you say they feel 'watery' and 'dry' at the same time. That's why I haven't taken to 'supermarket' APCs. 

What dilutions are you using it at?

I have 4:1 in a Super Degreaser bottle and 10:1 in an APC bottle.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Same as you buddy and same bottles!! I think I have some 1:1 in another APC bottle too, but Surfex is a bit more effective on the tough stuff so I'll start using that too


----------



## geoff.mac (Oct 13, 2010)

Alan, if you've got something really stuborn, use the 101 with warm/hot water, it works much much better, I degreased an engine block after an oil cooler failed and fired out oil and water all over it, hot g101 @ 5 -1 it went through it no problem at all. Great stuff :thumb:


----------



## detaillover (Apr 25, 2011)

Got wonder wheels from COSTCO the other day... it's duly been binned its like acid!! it burnt my fingers when i spilled it no way will i be putting it on my alloys lol


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

geoff.mac said:


> Alan, if you've got something really stuborn, use the 101 with warm/hot water, it works much much better, I degreased an engine block after an oil cooler failed and fired out oil and water all over it, hot g101 @ 5 -1 it went through it no problem at all. Great stuff :thumb:


will keep that in mind - thanks :thumb: not sure it'll really work for me as it'll involve having to fill up bottles at customers/other peoples houses - i don't detail much at home


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

geoff.mac said:


> Alan, if you've got something really stuborn, use the 101 with warm/hot water, it works much much better, I degreased an engine block after an oil cooler failed and fired out oil and water all over it, hot g101 @ 5 -1 it went through it no problem at all. Great stuff :thumb:


will keep that in mind - thanks :thumb: not sure it'll really work for me as it'll involve having to fill up bottles at customers/other peoples houses - i don't detail much at home 

Russ - the bottles are awesome aren't they, I have the majority of them. Wanting a body solvent one for tardis next lol.


----------



## matt_1986 (May 11, 2011)

Kranzle K7
Karcher Puzzi 100
Milwaukee ap12e :buffer:
Paint Detective PD8
Autobrite Foam Lance
Autobrite Under Body Lance
5l Magifoam
5l Citrus apc
1l Autobrite Gel Wheel Cleaner
1l Very Cherry non-acidic Wheel Cleaner
CG Hybrid V7
CG Wooly Mammoth Drying Towel 
CG Stripper Scent
CG New Car Air Freshener 
CG Leather Air Freshener 
CG Leather Air Freshener 
AB Bubblegum Air Freshner
AB Cherry Air Freshner
AB Just the Tonic tar & glue remover
AB Drying Towel
CG 5l Luber r
CG HD Claybar
CG New Look Trim Gel 
3M Perfect-it III Triple Polish/Compound Pack
2x 3M Perfect-it III Compounding Pad Green 150mm
2x 3M Perfect-it III Polishing Pad Yellow 150mm 
2x 3M Perfect-it III Ultrafina Finishing Pad Blue 150mm
2x 3M Perfect-it III Compounding Pad Green 80mm
2x 3M Perfect-it III Polishing Pad Yellow 80mm 
2x 3M Perfect-it III Ultrafina Finishing Pad Blue 80mm
3M Perfect-it III Rotary Backing Plate 125mm
Flexipads 75mm Pro Ultra Soft Density Rotary Backing Plate
3M 3434 Blue 1" Masking Tape 3 Pack

Theres probably more that I have forgotten, its been an expensive month lol.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

oh and CG XXX Wax - i'm not really a fan of waxes but i like to try new stuff. :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Good effort Matt!

What's a Puzzi 100?


----------



## matt_1986 (May 11, 2011)

Cheers Russ lol

Its a carpet cleaner - linky link


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Russ how does the new AS G101 and what mixture do you use on interior, i have the Megs apc do you think the G101 is far better, thanks Derek


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

G101 has always been the best :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Derekh929 said:


> Russ how does the new AS G101 and what mixture do you use on interior, i have the Megs apc do you think the G101 is far better, thanks Derek


as good as each other imo, G101 is cheaper though


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

alan_mcc said:


> I'm not sure if I do have the new version or not - I purchased it from PB about a week ago. It really is unbeatable - it took off literally 2 years of weekly tyre dressing and brown stains on tyres in one application. The run off was a thick black/brown colour - it was horrible!
> 
> Nice and foamy when you work it with a brush which is what I like - alongside wheel cleaners - can't stand when they don't foam up as like you say they feel 'watery' and 'dry' at the same time. That's why I haven't taken to 'supermarket' APCs.
> 
> ...


Check the date of manufacture which will either be printed on the tub at the front bottom or it may have a label on it like a price sticker with the batch number next to it. If it was manufactured in the last 12 months it will be the new version. Or it may say on the label new improved version. I know that waxamomo have the new version, I'd imagine pb also is the new version

Sent from my HTC using Tapatalk


----------



## Bowler (Jan 23, 2011)

5ltr of bilberry for me, still trying to bring the wheels up to spec prior to full re furb in the spring.


----------



## gerz1873 (May 15, 2010)

just bought a charles vac thats me skint again


----------



## Carshine (Nov 11, 2009)

5 ltr of Surfex HD, 5 ltr of Sonax wheel cleaner, Chemical Guys InstaWax+ and Chemical Guys Microfibre Wash


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

last bits i bought were some megs 16,red sno,glasparla hyper beader,wax applicators and a drying towel.i also got given some bits to try,some onr,a couple of dressings and a panel pot of dodo diamond white.ive a feeling the mrs will be buying me some onr and diamond white for xmas!


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

yesterday picked up a vax rapide xl carpet washer via ebay for £52...worth around 150 to 200 quid in the shops.sick of breaking my back using my bissel big green clean machine plus i can use it on cars too.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

A **** load of weight training equipment


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

A wheel Schmitt chem guys sticky gel wheel cleaner some poorboys white diamond and a few bits of non detailing related items


----------



## b9rgo1234 (May 3, 2009)

RussZS said:


> They make my brakes look pathetic lol! WOW! V jealous!! You need them though for your beast! What do you have on the rear?


 I went from 288mm on the front to 370mm, and 255mm to 286mm Cupra brakes on the rear. 
Its only a 2.0tdi 140bhp...... for now 

We got handed in the new G101 at work last week. Its got a much better smell and better cleaning power.
I will be buying it when my Megs APC runs out :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Who is it that has a silly power Leon?


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

RussZS said:


> Who is it that has a silly power Leon?


I've got a silly leon lol


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

russ i think we need some pics of your collection


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Not alot recently...

AB Wax Off
AB FAB
AB Very Cherry
2 New Lambswool mitts
Valet Pro Artemis Wax

Can't wait for my xmas pressies tho....


----------



## kordun (Sep 4, 2010)

*My recent purchase*

My recent purchase 
+ some polishing pads, poorboys diamond glaze & black hole


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Very nice, its a superb wax for a decent amount of money.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

detailing items for me recently - costco cloths and loads of kent cloths from asda, erm thats it lol
loads i want though - autosmart range as im sticking to them for chemicals, K7, Rupes rotary, PTG....


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

detaillover said:


> Got wonder wheels from COSTCO the other day... it's duly been binned its like acid!! it burnt my fingers when i spilled it no way will i be putting it on my alloys lol


it _is_ acid lol


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

detaillover said:


> Got wonder wheels from COSTCO the other day... it's duly been binned its like acid!! it burnt my fingers when i spilled it no way will i be putting it on my alloys lol


Use it to clean yer slabs. :thumb:


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

I got some Natty's red the other weekend. Very impressed.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Lexus IS F
Car Pro C.Quartz
Car Pro SoPure
Car Pro Iron-X
Prima Amigo
Optimum Leather Protectant
Optimum Instant Detailer Concentrate


----------



## Davy (May 12, 2011)

Just received a bottle of GTechniq P1 and a bottle of CarPro Reload as part of my Winter prep. Can't wait to use them.

Davy


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2011)

bought chemical guys black light and V7 spray sealant,very impressed by them!


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

this month, Gtechniq clear vision kit from ultimate finish, zelo's fortifier, wolfs deironiser, chemical guys hex logic pads from shinearama, and a near as damn it new pot of autofinesse spirt from lee at showshine


----------



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

Scholl S3 s17 and s40


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

It's mad to see how much everyone is spending, it's not surprising there are so many successful traders!


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

Autobrite foam lance
Magifoam
Steam cleaner
Eurow microfibre plush towels
Pump sprayer 
Prima epic and Amigo
That is all


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

STEALTH K3 said:


> Scholl S3 s17 and s40


Have you used them yet? How do you find the 17 and 40?


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

Now I just to get a foam lance and a high foaming tfr, then I am all set for...
a couple of days


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Simply too much is my answer lol


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

RussZS said:


> I forgot to order one lol! Shall I get that first and take it from there?


You know you want the full size bottles Russ


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Shinyvec said:


> I have bought some Wolf's Nano Wheel cleaner and some Deironizer. Carpro IronX 500ml refill 250ml+500ml IronX Paste, So2Pure, Erazer,CQuartz.
> Dodo Tyre Mania
> Valetpro Dyonsus? Tyre gel
> 
> Thats it for me for the moment but who knows what next week brings


Need to add
Gtechniq G Wash, just orderd


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

I've acquired not much over the last couple of weeks, but:

Project 32 5L
Enhance 500ml
Gliptone Twins
3x Bottles & Triggers (500ml)
Autobrite Green Goddess Fine Clay

That sums it up really.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Last couple of weeks?

AB snow foam lance & 5l Magifoam
AF Rejuvenate & Tripple
CG Blacklight & V7
12 foam pads

Don't tell the wife tho' .. :lol:


----------



## country boy (Feb 21, 2011)

A pack of the farcela polishing and waxing applicators and some farcela detox wash.


----------



## raysrt8 (Jan 16, 2010)

Same as showshine, way to much:thumb:


----------



## rsi-dan (Jun 17, 2011)

bought a nice new wheel brush today £3 of ebay


----------



## robster84 (May 10, 2011)

3 spot pads, foaming trigger, britemax leather max, britemax perfect prep, 12 foam applicators, 2 microfibre applicators, 3inch backing plate for DA and a megs sanding block. Starting to get to be an expensive obsession


----------



## burgmo3 (Jun 27, 2010)

Opti-Clean
Boars hair detailing brush
Fog clear


----------



## davewhitt (Aug 30, 2009)

lately just the af spirit kits from cyc ,but i added up all my purchases over £750 ,glad the wife never looks what i buy...........

forgot about the megs last touch and the supersnow ......... both 5lts


----------



## walker1967 (Sep 12, 2010)

2 cloud buster microfibres :lol: really been splashing out :lol:


----------



## PrestigeChris (Nov 17, 2009)

magpieV6 said:


> I can't remember all that I have bought lately!


i thought you were on a clear out! lol


----------



## jonnyw59 (Jan 31, 2009)

Just ordered a karcher k5.7 from karcher outlet centre. Thats all your fault Russ after speaking to you the other night


----------



## sidewalkdances (Apr 19, 2007)

I've basically renewed my whole kit. I lurked around for a while to see what other people were using/recommending and what fitted in well with what I need so i've got...

Karcher K.3.75
AB HD Foam Lance
Megs Hyper Wash
Megs APC (plus bottles)
Megs Super Degreaser (Plus Bottles)
Megs Last Touch
AS Tardis
AB Purple Rain
AS Very Cherry
EZ Detail Brush
RaceGlaze Detailing Brushes
Wolfs Clay (Fine and Aggressive)
Wolf's Rim Shield
Wolf's Body Wrap
Megs G220
3" DA Backing Plate (broken already) 
Megs DA MF Correction Compound and Cutting Discs
LC Hydrotech Pads (5 and 3") the tangerine and red ones :lol:
MicroFibre Madness Dry Me Crazy Drying towel x2
3M Blue Tape
Megs Endurance Tyre Dressing
2 Chemical Guys Buckets
CG Stripper Scent
Wolf's Chemicals Nano Bathe
Wolfs Reparation QD
303 Aerospace Protectant

Think thats everything :lol:


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

Auto Finesse Triple
Gtechniq C1, I1 and L1
......and a Range Rover Sport


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Beancounter said:


> Auto Finesse Triple
> Gtechniq C1, I1 and L1
> ......and a Range Rover Sport


Did you used to pop on the z4-forum by any chance?


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

PaulN said:


> Did you used to pop on the z4-forum by any chance?


No, not me, only on here to be honest and recently on RRSport.co.uk:thumb:


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

I've just this moment ordered some Werkstat Acrylic Jett and Werkstat Acrylic Glos, should keep the car looking good during this harsh winter that still hasn't arrived.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Beancounter said:


> No, not me, only on here to be honest and recently on RRSport.co.uk:thumb:


Same username then :wave:


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

PaulN said:


> Same username then :wave:


I suppose it is a little generic, us accountants don't have much imagination


----------



## b9rgo1234 (May 3, 2009)

Just a small order from CG last night

Chemical Guys No Touch Snow Foam 1LTR 
Citrus Wash Daily- Citrus Based pH NEUTRAL Hyper Concentrated Shampoo 
Diablo Gel Wheel & Rim Cleaner Concentrated Suspension Rim & Wheel Cleaner Gel Safe for All Wheels (16oz) 
Extreme Strong Wash (aka Bug Tar and Grime Remover )16oz 
V38 Optical Final Polish-Optical Grade Final Polish (16 OZ) 

:wave:


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

You're always on a spending spree, Russ.:lol:

The last few products I've bought are...

1500 grit paper
2000 grit paper
3000 grit paper
Meguiars sanding block
IPA (1 litre)
Wolf's Body Wrap
Gtechniq C4
Various pads/microfibre cloths


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

I got some Zymol Glasur off eBay this week (45% left) - thought it was worth a try!


----------



## Suberman (Aug 16, 2010)

This


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Had a bit of a spending spree recently.... this week alone

5L G101
5L Aquawax
12 x Brisk Foam Cans
4 x Berry Blast Cans
1 x AS WAX 
1 x Gallon of Adams car wash
5 x Drying towels
1 x Extra Fine polish (1L)
1 x PDG from SimonBash
1 x EZ Detail brush
1 x IronX 1L
1 x Megs Endurance Gel


----------

